

Microsoft disqualified from first offical EU cloud office software procurement - johansch
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.489504%2Fskrivbordsberoendet-fallde-microsoft
Kammarkollegiet is a Swedish authority that amongst other things performs procurement deals for Swedish government authorities and counties.<p>Microsoft claims they were unfairly disqualified by the conditions of the procurement since they required users to have a local Microsoft Office install. The winners of the official procurement are Google Docs and VMWare Zimbra.<p>Microsoft also says that they put extra care in this procurement since it is the first of its kind within the EU.
======
johansch
Microsoft says they were unfairly disqualified because they require each user
to have a local install of Microsoft Office.

They also say this is the first official procurement of this type of service
in Europe.

